# LASIK Eye Surgery



## julan

Hi all, I live in Dubai and know that the quality of health services is not always very good. Can anyone recommend a good Doctor for LASIK corrective eye surgery? I have Estigmatism as well as either near or far sightedness (I always forget which!)


----------



## Guest

julan said:


> Hi all, I live in Dubai and know that the quality of health services is not always very good. Can anyone recommend a good Doctor for LASIK corrective eye surgery? I have Estigmatism as well as either near or far sightedness (I always forget which!)


There was a thread about this not too long ago, if you do a search you should find it. Can't remember the name of the eye hospital, but I do remember it was connected to one in the UK

If you have your prescription around, look at the numbers on the results - if + it means you're far sighted, and if - you're near. I think if you have an astigmatism, it probably means you're nearsighted (myopic) which can usually be corrected. I could be wrong, but I don't think farsightedness can be corrected by Lasik


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

The earlier thread was about Moorfields Dubai which is apparently 'connected' to Moorfields London, a highly regarded eye hospital. Feedback on Moorfields Dubai wasn't great from me and other posters.


----------



## Nirvanian

Hey bro i recommend the britsh lasic center in jumeriah . Ask for a doctor Tamer . They are the best in the UAE.

Peace out


----------



## Rainmaker

julan said:


> Hi all, I live in Dubai and know that the quality of health services is not always very good. Can anyone recommend a good Doctor for LASIK corrective eye surgery? I have Estigmatism as well as either near or far sightedness (I always forget which!)


Any luck? Cs I also wanna go for eye surgery.


----------



## julan

Hi all, I got my surgery in June at British Lasik. It was performed by Dr. Tamer and I can't praise him enough. My eyes were really bad with a high degree of hyperopia and astigmatism and I now have excellent vision. The recovery was very smooth also. My eyes are dryer now than they used to be but it's manageable. 
Definitely recommend! Good luck


----------



## julian12

i think it would be cheaper and better to have it performed in South East Asia, there are several eye clinics and hospitals which offer LASIK packages, inclusive of tours and hotels. But do not go to Singapore as the procedure is pretty expensive there.


----------



## emaratiya

*disagree*

I would advise not to do the lasic eyes surgery at all


----------



## noisyboy

emaratiya said:


> I would advise not to do the lasic eyes surgery at all


Why not? I'd be interested in hearing your reasons. I did mine and it was extremely successful, especially that it's been 10 years now!


----------



## dizzyizzy

noisyboy said:


> Why not? I'd be interested in hearing your reasons. I did mine and it was extremely successful, especially that it's been 10 years now!


Same here. I had mine done 10 years ago and have not regretted it for one moment and know a few people who also did it and probably feel the same way.

I highly recommend it (with a reputable doctor and clinic of course).


----------



## safee

emaratiya said:


> I would advise not to do the lasic eyes surgery at all


i did mine 3 years ago and this was the best decision i ever made. From not being able to see my own hands clearly in front of me without Glasses to 20/20 vision, it speaks for itself. I did mine in Australia though. 

I would think twice about going to those Asian countries.


----------



## dizzyizzy

safee said:


> i did mine 3 years ago and this was the best decision i ever made. From not being able to see my own hands clearly in front of me without Glasses to 20/20 vision, it speaks for itself. I did mine in Australia though.
> 
> I would think twice about going to those Asian countries.


I agree, needs to be with a proper doctor. 

I don't understand why someone would recommend against it, unless themselves had a bad experience. My quality of life improved so much after I did it. Best decision ever.


----------



## zin

Did mine 9 months ago with Dr. Grimm (yes) at Gulf Eye Center which is at the Fairmont hotel. South African lady who's been doing it I believe for 9 years in Dubai and is very meticulous and explains everything thoroughly, made me feel very comfortable.


----------



## leeds92

I want to get it done in the UK in the summer - anyone know if its possible to do the preliminary appointments here first then surgery in UK ??


----------



## Southak

I used Laser Eye Surgery Research Centre in the Mazaya centre. They have a German doctor visits once a month who does the surgery or they have a local guy who is pretty good too I understand. I paid 9000 AED for everything including after care. My eyes are better than 20:20 now (more like 25:20).

Kevin


----------



## ccr

Quick question...

For those who had LASIK done and happy afterward, how bad were your eye sights before ?

Reason I asked is I have both farsighted and nearsighted (one for each eye) and one with astigmatism as well. However, my corrections are only 0.75 to 1.50 (less than 2) and I could see without glasses - just not as sharp when driving / especially at night.

From what I read on Internet, I wouldn't think that I would benefit much from LASIK, would I ?


----------



## Southak

I was -3.50 with a very mild astigmatism.


----------



## Amtmann

Getting mine done at Moorfields in just over a week. Anyone else been there?


----------



## sammylou

ccr said:


> Quick question...
> 
> For those who had LASIK done and happy afterward, how bad were your eye sights before ?
> 
> Reason I asked is I have both farsighted and nearsighted (one for each eye) and one with astigmatism as well. However, my corrections are only 0.75 to 1.50 (less than 2) and I could see without glasses - just not as sharp when driving / especially at night.
> 
> From what I read on Internet, I wouldn't think that I would benefit much from LASIK, would I ?


i just had Lasik 2 weeks ago since i am back in canada till xmas and knew i could do the one wek and one month follow ups. i will do the 3 month with a doctor in Dubai. i was near sighted with an Rx of -4.75 and a very slight astigmatism. I am very happy with my results and currently have 20/20 vision which may still improve slightly.

i would definitely recommend Lasik to anyone. i was sooooo nervous before the procedure but really had no reason to be. it is such a simple and pain free procedure. Lasik these days should be blade free and i don't recommend searching around for "budget surgery". i went to YELC in Toronto and they use Wavescan which is able to map your eye like a fingerprint and they can program the laser precisely for you. in fact i had one eye just a little worse than the other and they corrected for that so i don't see why they couldn't fix both of your different eyes.


----------



## sammylou

leeds92 said:


> I want to get it done in the UK in the summer - anyone know if its possible to do the preliminary appointments here first then surgery in UK ??


you could certainly see an eye doctor here to assess your prescription and they may be able to do a couple of simple tests [like corneal tension] to see if you might be a good candidate but chances are you will still need to do an assessment and testing at whichever clinic you choose in the UK. i would also advise it. it's an opportunity for you to view the clinic, see if they treat you well, answer your questions properly, etc.

what i did was email my Toronto eye doctor while i was in Dubai and explained that i was ready to proceed with Lasik. he recommended a clinic and asked them to email me and set up the appointments. so when i got back to Toronto i already had my assessment appointment booked and surgery tentatively booked for 3 days later. of course i always had the option of pulling out if after the first appointment i didn't feel comfortable. there was no pressure.

after surgery you will need to be seen by the surgeon the very next day. then another time 1 week later. you also need a 1 month and a 3 month follow up but i believe these can be done by your eye doctor back here in Dubai. if you do have it done in the UK i would suggest allowing yourself 3 weeks before getting back on a plane simply due to the fact that your eyes will still be drier than usual and a long flight could be very uncomfortable.

good luck! i highly recommend doing it!


----------



## Chocoholic

I had Lasik done about 15 years ago, so pretty much when they first started doing it. Short-sighted with major astigmatism. right up until the last minute they were checking whether it was ok to do because of that, but we went ahead - best decision EVER. Although I suspect I now require glasses for reading etc, it doesn't prevent the natural aging process of your eyes.

My only issue that I've had is mainly night driving, I see halos around the lights. My night vision in low level light is astounding, but with lights I can be pretty much blinded.

These corrective surgeries can usually only be done once for long-sightedness.

But absolutely the thing I ever did.


----------



## Amtmann

Amtmann said:


> Getting mine done at Moorfields in just over a week. Anyone else been there?


Well, this never happened, and I have to say, Moorfields left a terrible impression.
Firstly, the doctor wasn't very communicative. I had to ask everything, because he volunteered nothing. He was non-committal in offering me advice and I didn't feel particularly reassured by him. 

Then, early on the day of the surgery, which was supposed to take place after 6pm, I received a phone call asking whether I could do the surgery around lunchtime. I left work and went there.
When I arrived, they asked for payment immediately (11,500 AED). I wasn't even offered a seat or a glass of water in the first instance. It was just a question of pay now, sit later. It didn't feel very patient-friendly or reassuring. 
Finally, just before my surgery was about to happen, the laser machine malfunctioned, meaning my surgery was cancelled. 
I was told that my money would be refunded to my card and that surgery might take place two days later. Two days later, their machine was still broken.

Yesterday I went to the Magrabi hospital one floor below Moorfields. After several tests, a very intense but likable doctor was surprised that Moorfields would perform LASIK on my eyes because, he said, my corneas are too thin. He recommended PRK surgery and prescribed Vitamin C for a week prior to the surgery, which he wants to do on 26 December. Cost in December: 8,000 AED.

Then I went to the ATM to withdraw some money and found that Moorfields will take up to 15 days for my refund to go through, severely inconveniencing me. This is because they "voided" the transaction rather than refunded it, despite me asking for a refund. 

Given that I had booked time off work based on a surgery date at Moorfields that has now lapsed due to their faulty machine, I can't get any laser eye surgery done for several months. If I get it done at Magrabi in a week's time, I can't get time off work (or I would feel bad asking my employer again). From January, the cost of surgery at Magrabi is 12,000 AED.

So I'll probably wait until December 2013. 
I am extremely disappointed that I still have my eyeglasses and I am horrified at what in my opinion is the shambles that is Moorfields Dubai.


----------



## Mike Kane

*Lasik Eye Surgery in Dubai*

HI,

I found a great place for Lasik Eye Surgery in Dubai. Its called British Lasik & Cosmetic Surgery Center Dubai. For more info: britishlasikdubai. com


----------

